# Anyone from Orkney?



## seaofdreams (21 July 2014)

Hi, 

I could really do with picking someone's brains about moving to Orkney! 

We are planning to move in the next year or so with my two horses. 

I'm looking to find out about livery, as although we hope to buy with land this might not be possible to start with. 

Is also like to know a bit about transport up there. 

Thanks


----------



## WindyStacks (21 July 2014)

Can't help too much with specifics as I'll be further north than you  - but I know there's a very active riding club on orkney and us northerners come down to you! There are also a few who've qualified for Blair and will be travelling down in a few weeks. We have clinics with experts and I'm hoping to set up some x-country at some point.

Northlink ferries transport livestock under EU veterinary legislation and they really know what they're doing. If you don't want to take your own trailer or box then they have 3 options for you - my lad is 17.2hh and that's their height limit. Overnight (stopping at Orkney obv.) from Aberdeen is going to cost me the pricely sum of just 94 quid. It' going to cost me more than that to get him to Aberdeen!

They don't much enjoy the shunting around the harbour but don't mind the actual sailing. You have to have them at Aberdeen for 3pm and they'll take it from there & give hay and water. You're advised not to hard feed in case of colic. Don't rug up because it gets hot in the hold, and don't use a tail bandage - met a poor chap at the weekend who'd nearly lost his tail...


----------



## WindyStacks (21 July 2014)

Can't help too much with specifics as I'll be further north than you  - but I know there's a very active riding club on orkney and us northerners come down to you! There are also a few who've qualified for Blair and will be travelling down in a few weeks. We have clinics with experts and I'm hoping to set up some x-country at some point.

Northlink ferries transport livestock under EU veterinary legislation and they really know what they're doing. If you don't want to take your own trailer or box then they have 3 options for you - my lad is 17.2hh and that's their height limit. Overnight (stopping at Orkney obv.) from Aberdeen is going to cost me the pricely sum of just 94 quid. It' going to cost me more than that to get him to Aberdeen!

They don't much enjoy the shunting around the harbour but don't mind the actual sailing. You have to have them at Aberdeen for 3pm and they'll take it from there & give hay and water. You're advised not to hard feed in case of colic. Don't rug up because it gets hot in the hold, and don't use a tail bandage - met a poor chap at the weekend who'd nearly lost his tail...


----------



## seaofdreams (21 July 2014)

Thanks so much, I've been in contact with Orkney Riding Club and with a large livery yard this morning. I've also emailed Eric Gillies to get a quote to get them up there, I'm not sure about doing it myself I think it maybe just another worry and I should leave it to the pros! 

They are both 15.2hh so well under height!  

We aren't going for another year but my oh is doing his spread sheets and has asked me to find out!!


----------



## WindyStacks (21 July 2014)

Eric Gillies (or the pros) know the score wrt the "weather". The captain will usually say "no horses" if it's a force 6 or stronger, in which case they'll phone you and the transporter by 10am and say "not today". If you've left it up to the pros then they can arrange for them to be stabled in Aberdeen (or somewhere) until it's safe to travel.

In my case as I'm only coming from mainland scotland, he'll simply stay in his usual livery until my transporter gets the OK.


----------

